# Picture taking question



## Chuck B (Oct 9, 2006)

e have a Kodak easy share DX 4530 5 mega pixels. I don't have a clue what all this means.

I just made my first Navigator rollerball & I used the Fangar finish It came out pretty good I still have to work on my sanding.

My question is what is the best way to take a pic of the pen showing the shine? should I rely on the flash on the camera or maybe hold a flashlight on it from above, should pen be lying down or upright somehow? I would like to pst a pic showing the finish but only if I can see the shine. No money right now to make a photo enclosure
to much spent on kits right now.

Thanks for your help

Chuck


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 9, 2006)

Chuck,

I know this is not the answer to your question.  Do a search on Ebay using the term photo cube.  There are some very inexpensive options out there.  One of these and some inexpensive lights will do very well and not break the budget.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 9, 2006)

Take the picture in natural light if possible.
If you use natual light ( sunny window).
Use the highest resolution possible. See if your camera has a close up mode(look for a flower icon in the menu) read the instructions to see how close the close up mode allows you to get.
I use the image resizer from power toys, if you from the picture correctly there is no need to crop.
If


----------



## Chuck B (Oct 9, 2006)

Cav,
Thanks I'll look & see what they have.

Eagle,
Yup,I hae a flower icon. Thanks for the info.


----------



## gerryr (Oct 9, 2006)

You can also make your own "photo cube."  Check this thread
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=11720

I use only artificial light.  I bought some pretty expensive CFL bulbs on line, but you can buy the same thing at Home Depot for a lot less money.  They sell them individually and in packages of 4, I think.  Make sure the package says "5500K" or "6500K" for the color temperature and get the highest wattage they have, you need at least 23watts.  They don't put out the heat that incandescents do so you're less likely to burn yourself.  Also, does your camera have a "custom white balance?"  If so, you can use just about any sort of light bulb and still get it right.  Just follow the directions in the manual to set it.


----------



## Jamie (Oct 12, 2006)

It's all about the light, fortunately digital cameras seem to work in any light, unlike 35mm film that will green-out in fluorescent or tungsten. I always turn off the flash, use the smallest f-stop and then just adjust the lights till I get the look I want in the viewfinder. What you see is pretty much what you get. Lastly, if you choose, a trip through Photo Shop or the like to increase the contrast which will define the highlights... but also the flaws, if any.


----------



## Jamie (Oct 12, 2006)

OOPS! RE: the above reply, I should have said the largest f-stop. The larger the f-stop the smaller the aperture = more depth of field.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 12, 2006)

I made a couple of homemade light tents and was somewhat uhhappy with the results. Others have made them and have great results. Here is what I purchased...it has all you need and folds into a nice carrying box. It is the 'American Recorder Studio in a Box    SIB 100". This is the cheapest price I found for it.
http://www.thetwistergroup.com/product/SIB-100%20D28062.html

Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Chuck,
> 
> I know this is not the answer to your question.  Do a search on Ebay using the term photo cube.  There are some very inexpensive options out there.  One of these and some inexpensive lights will do very well and not break the budget.


----------



## guts (Oct 12, 2006)

Chuck,the last pic. i posted was taken with the same camera,i put the pen on top of a log and a paper towel to get it closer to a light fixture in my shop and used the (auto)setting, little adjustment with picasa.


----------



## Chuck B (Oct 12, 2006)

Guy's, thank you very much for all the excellent info.
I'l definitely try it.

Chuck


----------

